# SDHD cards



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

*SDHC cards*

Just wondering where people like to get their camera cards. I'm looking for a big class 6 or higher card.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

What's an SDHD card?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

No one place, I just keep an eye out for the best deal.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

John Clay said:


> What's an SDHD card?



Succinate dehydrogenase - is a protein that in humans is encoded by the SDHD gene.

I Believe The OP Is Referring To SDHC or SDXC... Personally, Buying Any Future Shop Or Best Buy Seems Fine. They Seem To Be Having Some Sales... Check Out Their Online Stores Here & Here. However, For Better Deals, You May Consider Regional Sellers (If Applicable)...


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Oops Typo fixed. Thanks.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I either buy Transcend class 10 16gb cards from Amazon.com or SanDisk Extreme IV 16gb from B&H. Just bought a two-pack of the SanDisk cards from B&H for $58 shipped.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Man, I can't believe it. Had to do 2 edits on my post. Bad lighting, what can I say...Anyway...is it actually cheaper ordering online from the U. S. than it is to buy locally?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

It is often cheaper to order online from the US, but on any given day you might see a better deal at FS or BB. 

B&H is excellent, partly because their prices are usually best and partly because they have a taxes-and-brokerage-included shipping option, so you know your true grand total at checkout. And if you're not located in an HST province, you only have to pay the GST.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Watch for sales at Henry's... when they do go on sale they are often quite good sales... like 50% off. I am on their e-mail list just so I can see when sales are on.


----------

